# Underfloor Dryer Duct



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

If you have a powerful enough shop vac. Make the seal with something like cardboard, aluminium foil, anything to make a reducer from the 4" vent pipe to your vac. Worth a try. Tape it in place and make a hole for the vac hose.
It is hard to say without knowing the directions of the vent. Straight through you might be able to use a long pole with hook at the end. If it takes many bends it might work with a piece of wire with a hook formed at the end.
You might also try using your shop vac backwards and blow from in the house out. Put the hose on the exhaust side of the vac.


----------



## lwmcd1 (May 15, 2006)

Don't know how well it would work but I would try a leaf blower.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

What is this vent made of that runs under your floor? If it is smooth metal you may be able to use a Roto router snake to skim that impacted, adhered sediment loose.

If it is wire ribbed with aluminum foil around it you may be out luck. Unless you can get to it from underneath. In that case replace it.

Since dryer vents are potential fire hazards you may find your local building code prohibits such enclosed vents. More than that though you may be placing your safety at risk because of the potential fire hazard.:yes:


----------



## kashimama (May 14, 2007)

Well, that would be concerning if it were not up to code. The house was built this way from what we can tell. 

MinConst, thanks for the ideas. I think I'll give it a try with our (regular household) vacuum and closing off the hole. Worth a try, I think.


----------



## JUNIOR437T (Nov 12, 2006)

*Dryer vent cleaning*

I use this system to clean dryer vents where I work. I do maintenance on 13 vacation rental houses. I clean the dryer vents about once a month. I turn the dryer on, go to the vent on the outside and start running this brush in and adding rods, using my cordless drill to turn it. http://www.rewci.com/dryerventclean.html

I have no connection to this company, but this product is well worth the money. Good luck


----------



## jan (Aug 11, 2006)

Your dryer also has internal ducts. Those probably need to be cleaned as well.


----------

